# New project: 1/48 scale BF109G



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I recently received the Academy BF109G kit, 1/48 scale (the part # escapes me at the moment). It looks like a nice kit. I am going to use what I have learned (or re-learned) over the last year or so and will be using a DA airbrush for the first time on it. Wish me well!

BTW, my son is finishing up his Olive Drab Widow. He decided to do a version of the P61 that was not black!

He gets that from his mom.

 

to(m)


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

The Academy BF109G seems to be a very high quality kit for the price. While their is no engine detail, the fit is excellent, there is very little casting flash, and the overall finish is quite good. I hadn't really realized how small the BF 109 really was until I started on this kit! I have now have it mostly assembled and have done my first attempt at airbrushing the camouflage onto it. It doesn't look TOO bad.......

I'd post some pics but my 9 yr old daughter decided to stand on the table I use for taking model pics. I'll be fixing it soon. :freak: 

tom


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes it is a nice kit. Actually it is a rebox of one of the Hobbycraft 109's.

Max Bryant


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Finally got the 109 done (well, almost). It was originally going to be wheels-down, but an accidental juggling episode changed that. It's in my gallery, along with some other projects I finally got pics of.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=28813

to(m)


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only bad juggler! Looks great!!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

nice job on the 109...the cammo looks good to...nice job...especially for your first air-brushing cammo attempt...


----------

